# Green light to avoid blue-green algea



## abrunstad (Jun 4, 2014)

As a mean to reduce the growth of blue-green algea (cyano bacteria), I am looking for a suggestion on a lamp that only targets the nm spectrum where cyano bacteria cannot perform photosynthesis. 

According to my findings so far, cyano bacteria only contain chlorophyll A.
Therefor the bacteria do photosyntesis in the range 400-480(blue) and 600-700 (red).

So, if any one would suggest me a lamp type and supplier (prefrebly LED) that only emmits light in the range of 500-550 nano meters? 

This would be inn the green spectrum, and so all light is reflected not being available for photosynthesis. 

Thank You.


----------



## micheljq (Mar 25, 2013)

Hello,

Where your plants will take what they need in this kind of light? Is it a tank without aquatic plants?

Suppose you get rid of the cyano that way, your plants will do poorly, so you will give space to another algae which can thrive with that light. There are thousands of species of algae.

Cyano I had for more than a year until I decided to give the plants what they need in nutrients, N, P, K mostly and the Micros.

Michel.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I would suggest you look up Phycocyanin. This is an important chemical in cyno bacteria and prefers light in the Red part of the spectrum but also utalizes light in the yellow and green parts of the spectrum. 

Yes chlorophyll A is found in cyano bactera however it is connected with Phycocyanin which effects its ability to absorb light for photosynthesis. I would believe that providing just green light for your planted tank would result in an increase in Cyanobacteria as well as decreasing the required light to keep you other plants alive. 

In most cases a cyano bactera problem can be isolated to either an excess of potassium or an excess of Red light. This is why maintaining a balance in your lighting and chemicals is important. Excess or insufficient light in any part of the spectrum can effect results as well as an imbalance in the chemicals. The most forgiving part of the spectrum is actually the greens however it is also important for visualization.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

BGA is usually caused by an imbalance in N ratios. Try manually removing as much as possible. I like to use an old piece of airline that is siphoning into a water change bucket. Then dose N, but not P for a while and see if it dies down.


----------

